# What do these mean?



## sarahsliefie (May 28, 2021)

Is there a place online that describes what all these benefits actually mean?
I want to best use points but I have no idea what benefits actually mean or how best to implement them.
I would love to see a youtube channel dedicated to how to maximize time share points.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (May 28, 2021)

Those are the benefits that you receive depending on what status you are (which is based on how many points you own).

Assuming the yellow squiggly is you it means you are a Silver owner. IMO the benefits are fairly self-explanatory but if you have a question about a specific one I'd be happy to answer that for you.

How long have you been an owner with Diamond?


----------



## sarahsliefie (May 29, 2021)

We are currently Platinum as we jsut upped on points. we were silver for almost 10 years. most of them I have no idea what they mean.
like Loyalty accommodation upgrade? 
Loyalty Search Request?
Priority pass annual Membership? 
RPP? 
Guest Reservations (what is complimentary)? 
Diamond Value Days  Prior to arrival? 
PressReader Annual Membership?
RRP on reservation less than 5000 points?
The Legacy program?
Associate Member in resort benefits?
Points Redemption on fee payments?
most of those I really do not know what they mean.


----------



## Janann (May 29, 2021)

Complimentary = free.

I had the genius idea to use the TUG search function for the above terms, and strangely enough you are the first person to ask about them.  Hopefully a Diamond owner will be able to help.


----------



## geist1223 (May 29, 2021)

Have you gone on the DRI Web Site. It is all defined on the Site. Though it may take a bit of work. There are also several publications you can download.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (May 30, 2021)

sarahsliefie said:


> We are currently Platinum as we jsut upped on points. we were silver for almost 10 years. most of them I have no idea what they mean.
> like Loyalty accommodation upgrade?
> Loyalty Search Request?
> Priority pass annual Membership?
> ...



RPP = Reservation Protection Plan. You can cancel 31 days out and get all of your points back instead of 91 days out. For Platinum owners it is free on reservations that cost 5,000 points or less.

Diamond Value is where you can pay 13 cents per point to rent points to pay for additional vacations. You get the 13 cents per point rate at XX number of days from check in.

Legacy program is where you can put someone on your account (such as your grown kids or friend) and allow them to use you points (minimum 5,000 and then upwards in 500 point increments). They can then book vacations at the same status and perks as you. 

Associate member is almost the same as a Legacy member except you don't define how many points they get and they don't get all of your perks. Nice thing with Associate members is they don't use up your guest certificates as they are considered quasi owners as well.

Guest Reservations, you get X amount a free guest certificates per year. After that you are charged $35 for a guest certificate.

PressReader....worthless (IMO). They used to give out actual newspapers, now they use PressReader.

Loyalty Search Request. You can put in a request for a place that you cannot find availability for. You can have X number of requests going. If someone cancels and you have a request in it will automatically book it for you. Higher status get dibs (Silver and Plat have same request active, Plat will get it before Silver).

If you really want to learn more, please join this site for owners in the US.  https://www.facebook.com/groups/DRIUSF


----------



## mammolastan (Jun 15, 2021)

sarahsliefie said:


> We are currently Platinum as we jsut upped on points. we were silver for almost 10 years. most of them I have no idea what they mean.


Wow -  you've been a Diamond member for 10 years and you upped for more - cool! Sounds like it's been working out well for you? I just joined last year and I am starting to dip my feet into it, headed to Orientation next week. Any advice for a n00b?


----------



## rboesl (Jun 15, 2021)

mammolastan said:


> Wow -  you've been a Diamond member for 10 years and you upped for more - cool! Sounds like it's been working out well for you? I just joined last year and I am starting to dip my feet into it, headed to Orientation next week. Any advice for a n00b?


Best advice is "Don't go!" It's not an orientation is a sales pitch to sell you more points. You will get little, if any, information about how to use what you previously purchased. Ask you questions here or join the Diamond Resorts US Group on Facebook. You will get FAR more information from either of those resources than at any "orientation" from Diamond.


----------



## mammolastan (Jun 15, 2021)

rboesl said:


> Best advice is "Don't go!" It's not an orientation is a sales pitch to sell you more points. You will get little, if any, information about how to use what you previously purchased. Ask you questions here or join the Diamond Resorts US Group on Facebook. You will get FAR more information from either of those resources than at any "orientation" from Diamond.


Haha thanks! Well, im staying at the hotel for a few days for free, so i feel like its a fair exchange for the moment. Im definitely primed for my 'no' now. I just applied to join that Facebook group, thanks. Im sure I'll be posting some questions


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 15, 2021)

mammolastan said:


> Haha thanks! Well, im staying at the hotel for a few days for free, so i feel like its a fair exchange for the moment. Im definitely primed for my 'no' now. I just applied to join that Facebook group, thanks. Im sure I'll be posting some questions


*MOMENTS * will turn into *HOURS.*. Just said *NO.*


----------



## bakera (Jun 18, 2021)

sarahsliefie said:


> We are currently Platinum as we jsut upped on points. we were silver for almost 10 years. most of them I have no idea what they mean.
> like Loyalty accommodation upgrade?
> Loyalty Search Request?
> Priority pass annual Membership?
> ...



all of these are explained here….https://member.diamondresorts.com/Benefits/Details/LOYALTYEXPLANATION


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 18, 2021)

sarahsliefie said:


> I would love to see a youtube channel dedicated to how to maximize time share points.


That would be great. Unfortunately, I don't cover Diamond on my channel. Perhaps I need to research up on it and make a video.


----------



## sarahsliefie (Jun 20, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> That would be great. Unfortunately, I don't cover Diamond on my channel. Perhaps I need to research up on it and make a video.


What is your channel?


----------



## sarahsliefie (Jun 20, 2021)

bakera said:


> all of these are explained here….https://member.diamondresorts.com/Benefits/Details/LOYALTYEXPLANATION


You are amazing. That is exactly what I want to see!


----------

